# Solved: no sound



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

os 95....after having problems installing a slave hd , (http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/454020-auto-copy-files-slave.html) i ended up with no sound...there was some static and intermittant sound for a bit but that stopped.
i saw exclamation marks in device manager...tried to install drivers...took out card...reinstalled card...had problems installing drivers......

replaced sound card with another and had trouble installing drivers which i think are correct from AW200 site...

still get exclamation marks and failed/no drivers message.

card is now out and device uninstalled from device manager.

what procedure should i use to install and find drivers?/

i have a cd for my original, and drivers dwnld to C/unzipped for the other card...

the wizard runs me around in circles looking for files that should be where i direct it to...

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow  Windows 95 huh? 

Have you tried the sound card in another slot? Is it an ISA sound card per chance.......


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

yep, 95...still works when i don't break something....just getting harder to find software for it.....

ISA?...it is in one of the smaller sockets with a gap about 1/5th of the way...PCI?...

there is an adjacent socket open,,, could i just move it to there and try it, or would i have to make other adjustments?

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like a PCI slot, I'm assuming with 95, you probably have both slots, black longer ones, and white shorter ones.

Definitely worth a shot to test the other slots.....95 has more issues with IRQ conflicts, but I'm sure you are aware of that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, if you can, post an IRQ list. It's been awhile since I have used 95, but I think this works, start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to the hardware resources tab, IRQ list, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste the list.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

okay,,,no msinfo32.....i looked for files msinfo and found two, msinfo.ini, and msinfo....

i have seen irq assignments somewhere, but can't remember where...

so, i would need to reasign irq if i moved slots?

I am going to install os98 as soon as i can get a cd....
thought that if sound was working before i did that it would be just one less problem to fix....should i just wait and see if os 98 install fixes problem?

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How much ram do you have? Usually systems running 95 don't have that much ram installed.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.computertips.com/Windows/Windows95/Miscellaneous/S9970916002.htm

Are you sure you can't find msinfo32?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/archive/win95/w9p9833.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

32mb...looking for dimms to expand it some....maybe speed things up some..

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

32 will work, but another 32 would be better. I'm not sure how much I'd be willing to invest in that system though........


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

i looked for files msinfo and found two, msinfo.ini, and msinfo, a folder...

in explorer went to program\--microsoft shared\--,,,no msinfo.exe...

as for ram, i was given a small box of simms...will plug those in someday and see what they are....the only open slots now for expansion are dimms,,,maybe i can trade a handfull of simms for a couple of dimms... 

thanks for suggestions....will try again tomorrow...


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

I just noticed that there was a link to a site concerning "conflicts"......crappy site!..frames!!!

anyway, thanks....but, problem message says no drivers installed or not correctly installed.....

i have the files that the wizard seems to be looking for on floppy, cd, and in c/win/sys/!!!..and when i try to update it says it can't find newer drivers...so, are the drivers on hd and can not be found?...where do they need to be?,,,,should i delete those files from sys and try driver update?
i also get an unable to read from cd using wizard....looked at cd and it was clean shiney...can get data from it using explorer and my computer.....


i searched for msinfo32 with "find files" and it was not found.



thanks


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay,,,still have no sound!....i have 3 sound cards, one that was original, and two old cards from other computers....one of those i tried with drivers that i dwnld..i think i got the correct ones???...the other sound card is an old Norlite Technology with FCC ID 1PLAW35...have not been able to find drivers using FCC ID or manufacture name....any other way i might find drivers for this thing?..is there a graveyard of drivers somewhere?....

thanks....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think we need a graveyard for your computer


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If the only problem is the sound card, and your are otherwise satisfied with the computer, might not want to get rid of it just yet. Usually you can get a sound card, with the known correct drivers for $10-15 from local computer stores. (maybe even less if you need to look around for something even less expensive). I keep several in my car just in case customers need something inexpensive that works.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/456905-modem-not-connecting.html


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Not sure about the post to the other link. It talks about problems with a Win98 computer and a modem. This one is Win95 and a sound card. Just the same person with two different problems on two different computers. Fortunately modems at not as expensive as a new computer either.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's the same computer with two different hard drives.

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yep


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks...i'll get another sound card....looks like two are cooked and can't find driver for the third..just thought someone might know of a way to get driver for the Norlite...

yes, it is not a very good computer...was put together with discontinued parts in 2000...i knew nothing about computers then when i bought it,,,know very little more now....thanks...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sounds like you are doing great if the only problem is a sound and modem card.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

The modem works on the hd w/95...the sound card will not work on either hd w/95 or hd w/98...

i put in another sound card and tried to install drivers...guess i did not have correct drivers....changed slots and problem stays.....

have quit working on it for awhile.....discouraging and other problems to deal with...

thanks for your help...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm sure Bob will have some more suggestions for you


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Iwent to driversguide and dwnld two drivers which would not fix the problem......i am confused as to what sound card drivers to get...the descriptions do not fit my card exactly..I have these numbers on the card.:Ensoniq 88 94v 09808
Audio PCI 3000 9833/6000708---A322509

i was told to search for Creative ESS 1370

I find es 1370, but that seems to be used in several cards!

any suggestions as to which or what to search for?

thanks....

I


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've always had problems with those sound cards with windows 95 and 98 on older machines.

I finally went out and bought a new one for $6 or so and it worked fine.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

i just listen to online radio interviews and maybe some mp3's, so i don't need anything special...guess i'll just get one and make sure a cd comes with it...thanks

could there be a problem with the mobo that only affects the sound?..thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In this case, I don't think so. I'm assuming that there is no onboard sound, thus your need to have a sound card, correct?


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

the thing came with a sound card...i don't know if there is also onboard sound or not....would i look for a place to hook up speakers or a line out connection on the mobo?

have a bid in for some sound cards w/drivers!! on ebay...that is the only place i could find $3-$5 cards....

thanks....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, you'd be looking for extra ports, probably close to the printer, serial, mouse port, keyboard port 

Where do you live? Or where about?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And is the add in card PCI?

And the modem? Is that working well now? Or still flakey?


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

i'm using os95 today...seems easier for me to connect with it and all my passwords and favorites are on it....the modem on os98 is just slow to connect and i still get the occasional error 650....modem is a pci...have an open isa slot too..have sound cards that are pci and isa...trying to get another pci on ebay......

i live in central Missouri......

i see no open jacks on mobo other than dimm slot...

thanks....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, if you aren't in a hurry, don't bid too high, I'll be in Las Vegas on Saturday, and I'm almost positive I have a brand new sound card there, unopened, and I "THINK" it's PCI. I know I have a PCI modem here, I'll take it with me, just in case.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

barncat said:


> okay,,,no msinfo32.....i looked for files msinfo and found two, msinfo.ini, and msinfo....
> 
> i have seen irq assignments somewhere, but can't remember where...
> 
> ...


 I just looked at this thread and solutions have been proposed I guess.

Just addressing the issue of IRQ assignments.

Control Panel -> System -> Device Manager (view by connection) ->
Computer (highlight this) -> Properties

Can get IRQ list and memory addresses.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, another card that won't work!!!..i am done with ebay...i have bought two cards that will not work with my computer...the cards may work with others, i don't know....will try one more card before i give up...

thanks for the suggestions....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I sent you another email this morning. Just to update the thread, the sound card I have here is ISA, with original paperwork and a floppy disk w/drivers....never used


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

I see this thread is marked solved, how was it solved?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think it was prematurely marked solved.

I'll unsolve it.....I'm mailing a sound card out today or Monday............hopefully we'll have some good news to post


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Great, Thank You!


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

_I see this thread is marked solved, how was it solved?

_

I had wired two pounds of high explosives w/timer into the case to "fix the problem"...i then marked thread as solved since i thought i had set timer to 1hr, but nothing happened, so i guess it may be one week or one year???,,,well, anyway, the problem is about to be "fixed" one way or another!!

thanks...


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Received card, thank you....had some problems getting card into slot between other cards,,,,can't see what is keeping it from seating..but, think it is in...computer sees it, but device is not working,,,code 8....tried to update driver, but wizard could not find driver on the floppy that came with the card..info on floppy says win3x and dos!!will 95/98 work with that?.....will do the uninstall routine and see what happens....thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look on the floppy disk to see if it has a setup.exe file.

That was faster shipping than I thought


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

oh, yes!..i'll just clik on that?!,,see what happens!

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*Fingers crossed big time*


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

Did not work: messsage,"unabe to locate a:\setup.ins,,,error 107"....see other setup files, setup.in, setup.ini, setup.pkg...

readme text says to let pnp set it up in 95, so will uninstall and see what happens....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there a problem with your floppy drive? From the sounds of it, it's not reading the files.

Can you perhaps try to copy the floppy to a folder on the desktop?


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

uninstalled..pnp wizard ran me in circles, but i installed the 4 devices that it found and wizard said all was installed...but only a wave device for modem shows in manager and it has exclamation mark!...tried to update driver from there and all seemed to be working as it restarted computer, but still not working....floppy is working okay as long as i keep its plug in..

the four devices that pnp finds are the wave, two midi, and a controler of some sort(sorry, forgot what it was called)...

should i try to update timer on explosive charge?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, can you disable pnp for a test.

Always good to be current on the explosive charge


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

only pnp reference that i see in bios is "pnp os"...set at "no"

off for now to do something productive for $.....

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm...change it to yes and see if that helps. Especially for Windows 98.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

then uninstall and install card?...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, remove everything under sound in the control panel.

Are you playing with 95 or 98 right now? Hopefully 98.....after everything is removed under sound, do a search for new hardware without restarting.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

no restart and removal of card?...okay....i am in 95hd....would like to get sound on both systems...



hhhhmmmmmmm,,,,did not work...can only get wave device for voice modem to install and it has asterick!....drivers seem to install, but it doesn't show on manager...

getting tired.........thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd try 98 first, 95 is going to be a bear regardless.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

okay!...fired up hd w98....98 installed wave device for voice modem and it looks to be working..


but, that is all that i can install...the other devices say that they have been installed after i point wizard to floppy, but nothing shows in device manager except wave device for voice modem....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you run the setup.exe file?


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

yes, still get,"unabe to locate a:\setup.ins,,,error 107"....

here is readme file on floppy:

Diamond Technologies Sound System
Software Installation and Setup
DOS and Windows 3.1 Drivers Installation:
Setup.exe for Windows 3.1:
The Setup.exe is a Windows 3.1 setup program that installs DOS and Windows
3.1 drivers and utilities.
The user can run Setup.exe by selecting File \ Run... and typing "A:SETUP" on
the command line under Windows 3.1 Program Manager, or by typing "A:SETUP" at
DOS prompt if Windows directory is in the PATH. The Setup.exe copies all the
DOS drivers and utilities to the directory that user specifies during the
setup program. All the Windows 3.1 drivers and VxDs are copied to the 
Windows system directory. When the user installs the Diamond Sound System
for the first time the Dtconfig.exe is started to configure the board setting
after the Setup program is finished.
Dosinst.exe for DOS Only installation:
DOS Driver Installation:
The Dosinst.exe is a DOS installation program that copies all the DOS drivers
and utilities to the directory that user specifies. When the user installs
the Diamond Sound System for the first time the Dtconfig.exe is started to
configure the board setting after the Setup program is finished. Dosinst.exe
can be installed by typing Aosinst.exe at the DOS prompt.
Windows 95 Drinver installation:
1. After user installs the Diamond sound card into the ISA slot in the computer
and powers on the system, Windows 95 will prompt user with a "New Hardware Found" 
dialog box since the Diamond sound card is ISA plug and play. To install the
Windows 95 drivers, select "Driver from disk provided by hardware manufacturer" 
and click on OK.
2. Insert the "Diamond DOS/Win3.1/Win 95 Drivers and Utilities"
diskette into the appropriate drive and select that drive from the prompted
dialog box and click on OK. Windows 95 will copy all the needed files and
set up all the logic devices on the board automatically.
Windows NT4.0 Driver installation:
1. Start Windows NT and Insert the "Diamond DOS/Win3.1/Win 95/Win NT Drivers
and Utilities" Disk into A (or B) drive.
2. Click Start-Run, Type in A:\nt\setupnt then click "OK". Back to NT and do
the following:
(1) Click "Add..." within CONTROL PANEL/Multimedia/Devices page.
(2) Choose Unlisted or Updated DRIVER and press "OK".
(3) Type in C:\dt297\ in Install Driver dialog box then click "Ok".
(4) Click "Ok" in Add Unlisted or Updated Driver dialog box.
(5) Continue to finish Installation then Restart Windows NT.
** While installing, "Driver Exists" warning message will appear if
an old version was detected and make sure to select New driver
(or re-install), otherwise Midi will not function properly.
** You may asked to remove the old driver befor update to new one.
Do the following to remove the old driver:
a. Double click on 'Audio Devices' in Multimedia/Devices page.
b. Highlight the Audio device listed then click Remove button.
c. Repead steps (1) to (5) above.
Troubleshooting:
This appendix provides some tips and information for some of the 
problems you might encounter with your Diamond sound card either
during installation or normal use.
Problems in DOS
Problem: Cannot load IDE CD-ROM drive.
Cause: IDE port is not enabled. Check the config.sys file under 
C: root directory and you should see "device=c:\dtsound
\cdsetup.sys" before loading your CD-ROM driver. The 
cdsetup.sys enables the IDE port.
Solution: Run c:\dtsound\dtconfig.exe again and select the CD-ROM
IDE. When you leave the dtconfig program, device=c:\dtsound
\cdsetup.sys will be added to config.sys. Make sure 
that this line is before loading the CD-ROM driver.
Problem: No sound in a DOS application
Cause: There could be conflicts in the SB16 settings.
Solution: Rerun the c:\dtsound\dtconfig.exe and try another Port,DMA, or IRQ.
Problems: in Windows 3.1
Problem: There is no "Sound..." or "MIDI Sequencer..." item 
under the menu "Device" in the Media Player. Or 
Mixer application doesn't work.
Cause: Mixer driver is not loaded.
Solution: Open the SYSTEM.INI file with any file editor. You 
should see the following: 
[drivers]
Wave=dtsndsys.drv
Aux=dtsndsys.drv
Mixer=dtsndsys.drv
Midi=dtopl.drv
Midi1=dtmpu401.drv
[386Enh]
device=dtsndsys.386
[boot]
drivers=mmsystem.dll msmixmgr.dll
Problem: CD audio will not play after the Diamond drivers are installed.
Cause: The user did not install the [MCI]CD-AUDIO driver.
Solution: Manually add [MCI]CD-AUDIO driver via Control Panel.
Appendix - Driver Reference:
Windows drivers
Diamond sound has three sets of driver and VxD for Windows 95 and Windows
3.1. They are listed below:
Sound System Driver OPL3 Driver MPU401 Driver
Windows 95 Drivers Dtsndsys.drv Dtopl.drv Dtmpu401.drv
Windows 95 VxDs Dtsndsys.vxd Dtsndsys.vxd Dtsndsys.vxd
Windows 3.1 Drivers Dtsndsys.drv Dtopl.drv Dtmpu401.drv
Windows 3.1 VxDs Dtsndsys.386 Dtsndsys.386 Dtsndsys.386
The Diamond Sound System, OPL3, and MPU401 drivers are binary compatible with
Windows 95 and Windows 3.1 but the VxDs have different binaries for Windows 95 
and Windows 3.1. The Windows 3.1 VxDs have their extension .386 and the
Windows 95 VxDs have their extension .vxd.
The Windows 95 joystick drivers are the Msjstick.drv and Vjoyd.vxd 
that are Microsoft drivers shipped with Windows 95. Besides these 
eight Windows 95 drivers and VxDs, a Dtsound.inf file is needed for
Windows 95 installation.
For Windows 3.1, drivers and VxDs have to be specified in the system.ini 
file and be loaded when the Windows 3.1 starts. The entries listed in below 
should be added to system.ini file by the setup program.
[386Enh] [drivers]
device = dtsndsys.386 wave = dtsndsys.drv
mixer = dtsndsys.drv
aux = dtsndsys.drv
midi = dtopl.drv
midi1 = dtmpu401.drv
DOS drivers:
The DOS drivers include Cdsetup.sys, Dtinit.exe, and Dtconfig.exe.
Cdsetup.sys
The Cdsetup.sys initializes the CD-ROM IDE port before the CD-ROM driver is 
loaded if the user has a CD-ROM drive attached to the IDE port on the Diamond
sound board. The Cdsetup.sys is specified in the Config.sys file as below.
device = C:\Dtsound\Cdsetup.sys
device = C:\Sony\Atapi_cd.sys /D:SNIDE01
The Cdsetup.sys is not a TSR program. There is no harm in running this 
program if there is no CD-ROM drive attached to the IDE port on the Diamond
sound board.
Dtinit.exe
The Dtinit.exe initializes the Diamond sound chip. It is specified in the
Autoexec.bat file followed by a path name as below.
C:\Dtsound\Dtinit.exe C:\Win31
Dtinit.exe and Dtconfig.exe use the path that follows the Dtinit.exe
in the Autoexec.bat to find the initial data file Dtsound.ini. The Dtsound.ini
follow the standard Windows ini file format. The Dtsound.ini file will be
copied to the Windows directory or the same directory as Dtinit.exe for DOS-only
installation. The Windows sound system driver Dtsndsys.drv and the Windows
Dtconfig.exe
The Dtconfig.exe is a DOS program to help users change the IO, IRQ,
and DMA resource for the Diamond sound system on board devices and to
test the new settings through playing the Stest8.wav, Stest16.wav, 
and Fmtest.mid test files. The new settings are saved in the Dtsound.ini
file which will be used when Dtinit.exe initializes the board.
Information Files:
The is a Windows 95 installation information file for Diamond sound chip
product:
DTSOUND.INF
They tell Windows 95 where the drivers should be copied during installation.
See the instructions above for Diamond Sound Windows 95 installation.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

any suggestions?....there is a zip file on the floppy...should i try to look in there for the setup.ins file?

i don't understand much of the instructions on readme other than the simple, "let pnp do it."

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm sorry, I missed your last post completely.

I didn't even look at the driver disk  Just stuffed everything in the envelope.....Have you tried with Windows 95 since it seems to have those drivers? We may have to find some updated drivers for 98 


Also, in the bios setup, you have it set to plug n play (more like plug n pray) operating system?


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

pnp set....In 95 setup.exe did not work. : messsage,"unabe to locate a:\setup.ins,,,error 107"......can only get wave device for voice modem to install and it has asterick!....drivers seem to install, but it doesn't show on manager...

why do the other devices, midi, wave , etc., seem to install and not show up in manager?...i can see the files being loaded by the popup window...where are they going?

thanks


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

okay, something strange!..i installed original card!
on 98hd pnp installs "wave device for voice modem"! same thing as other card!...no other devices will install!...two different cards ,,,same thing showing up...voice modem shows that it wil work on both cards...could this be a mobo problem?

are there block diagrams for mobos?...i might beable to read one of those to see if there is a chip or something inline with the wave out and not with the voice modem wav...make any sense?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm beginning to think your computer is possessed


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> If the only problem is the sound card, and your are otherwise satisfied with the computer, might not want to get rid of it just yet. Usually you can get a sound card, with the known correct drivers for $10-15 from local computer stores. (maybe even less if you need to look around for something even less expensive). I keep several in my car just in case customers need something inexpensive that works.


Bob, are you still around?


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

well, people, i don't know what to say...i tried the original card yesterday and could only get modem wav device installed......was working on another computer, gateway, which has no sound card and will only boot into safe mode....gave up on it....

this morning i hooked up my monitor to the pc we have been working on and tried to boot...keyboard cable was loose...reboot and pnp (98hd) began to install drivers for the sound card!...it installed all drivers, for midi's and wav devices!...i just sat a watched...when wizard was done i checked manager...all sound devices were working!...i shutdown computer and pluged in my external speakers...sound is now working!...on original sound card!

i did nothing but push on floppy plug to seat it trying to fix the floppy fail hangup....

i will carefully put case cover back on and walk softly when near the computer...

thank you all for suggestions,,especially Candy! who stuck with me through this confusion...i guess to someone who understands computers this has been really confusing!...

thank you very much...now on to other problems...wmp 9 is not working ,,,may uninstall it in favor of the 6.4 which i am used to and like the look of better....

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, that is good news. Thanks for the email too.

You can mark the thread solved using the thread tools drop down menu.

We walked a few miles


----------

